# WINSPS Taktmerker



## manuel_bo (29 Mai 2007)

Hallo.wie kann ich bei winsps einen taktmerker einschalten.will es so wie bei step 7 machen, damit der taktmerker 10 ist und 500 ms hat.

kann mir wer helfen?

danke


----------

